# Internet/Netzwerk für zwei Wohnungen im selben Haus



## Jierdan (8. März 2016)

*Internet/Netzwerk für zwei Wohnungen im selben Haus*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir kürzlich zu meiner bisherigen Wohnung in einem Mehrfamilienhaus (EG) eine weitere Wohnung im Dachgeschoss (OG5) gekauft. Im Erdgeschoss besteht bisher Internetzugang über KabelBW, das funktioniert soweit, ich bin zufrieden. 
Jetzt hätte ich allerdings natürlich in der Dachgeschosswohnung auch gerne Internet und Zugang zum selben Heimnetzwerk. Doch leider ist es nicht möglich, durch Repeater im Treppenhaus das WLAN über die fünf Geschosse zu verlängern oder Kabel durch das Treppenhaus zu verlegen. Habe ich irgendwelche Chancen, ohne einen weiteren Internetvertrag auszukommen? 

Ich dachte schon an einen Mobilfunkvertrag, aber 100€ für 10GB ohne LTE bei Vodafone sind ja schon eine Frechheit (zumal ich Vodefone erst vor 2-3 Jahren gekündigt hatte, da sie kein vernünftiges Signal für TelefonieOverIP zur Verfügung stellen konnten... : /

Dann dachte ich an dLAN, aber da es sich um getrennte Stromnetze handelt, wird das wohl auch nicht gehn, nicht wahr?

Ich wäre für Tips echt dankbar!


----------



## Ebrithil (8. März 2016)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerk für zwei Wohnungen im selben Haus*

Sind die Wohnungen übereinander? Dann könntest du es mit Antennen an der Außenwand versuchen.


----------



## _Berge_ (8. März 2016)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerk für zwei Wohnungen im selben Haus*

er hat einmal eine Erdgeschosswohnung und eine Dachwohnung, ich glaube die frage hat sich damit erledigt ^^

vllt ist es möglich die Leitungen für die Wohnungen zusammenzuschließen? ich weiß nicht ob es Technisch möglich ist, klingt als überlegung aber gut


Edit: 100 Beiträge


----------



## Jierdan (8. März 2016)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerk für zwei Wohnungen im selben Haus*

Ja, sie sind in der Tat übereinander! Das müsste ich mal evaluieren, ob die Eigentümergemeinschaft  das (optisch) duldet! Hättest du da konkrete Empfehlungen? Ich hatte sowas mal in der Firma über die Straße hinweg, das war eher mäßig von der Geschwindigkeit her, aber sicherlich besser als nix (und ist auch schon paar Jährchen her, wahrscheinlich gabs da seither Fortschritte)!

Ich bin grade außerdem noch auf das Thema Phasenkoppler+dLAN gestoßen - kann das was?


----------



## _Berge_ (8. März 2016)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerk für zwei Wohnungen im selben Haus*

eig. kann man da wirklich nur versuchen mit Antennen zu arbeiten, dir nen Kabel an der Hauswand hochziehen schließe ich mal aus ^^

D-LAN ist klar eine möglichkeit, aber es soll Probleme geben wenn es nicht im gleichen Stromkreis ist oder garnicht funktionieren (?)

Mit Repeater  sagst du ist es nicht möglich? hast du es getestet? evtl ne stärkere Antenne am Repeater?


----------



## GrueneMelone (8. März 2016)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerk für zwei Wohnungen im selben Haus*

Ich würde entweder außen ein CAT-Kabel langziehen oder einfach die Anschlüsse im Telefonkasten zusammenschließen lassen. Das geht technisch soweit ich weiß. Ruf einfach mal bei der Hotline an.


----------



## Jierdan (8. März 2016)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerk für zwei Wohnungen im selben Haus*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> eig. kann man da wirklich nur versuchen mit Antennen zu arbeiten, dir nen Kabel an der Hauswand hochziehen schließe ich mal aus ^^



Nja, alles was halt außen entlang geht stört ja angeblich den optischen Eindruck^^ Vielleicht könnte man ein Kabel oder die Antenne hinter dem Fallrohr der Dachrinne verschwinden lassen oder sowas. Hier aufm Dorf muss halt alles schön angepasst und wunderhübsch sein. Wehe, einer hat die Fensterläden in einem minimal anderen Farbton gestrichen... *roll*




_Berge_ schrieb:


> D-LAN ist klar eine möglichkeit, aber es soll Probleme geben wenn es nicht im gleichen Stromkreis ist oder garnicht funktionieren (?)



Ja, daher der Phasenkoppler. Allerdings sind das böhmische Dörfer für mich. Habe allerdings auch schon von Leuten gelesen, die das dLAN über Phasengrenzen hinweg einfach so zum Laufen gekriegt haben wollen...




_Berge_ schrieb:


> Mit Repeater  sagst du ist es nicht möglich? hast du es getestet? evtl ne stärkere Antenne am Repeater?



Repeater wäre grundsätzlich schon möglich, nur wird nicht toleriert, wenn jemand seine Geräte in den öffentlichen Bereich schraubt : / Ob es Router gibt, die die Sendeleistung über all die Stockwerke hinweg direkt schaffen, bezweifle ich im Moment leider auch : /


----------



## Malc0m (8. März 2016)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerk für zwei Wohnungen im selben Haus*

und was soll das für einen nutzen haben die Telefonanschlüsse zusammen zu legen?
Da kommen nur 2 Adern in die Wohnung, und an die 2 Adern muss das Modem, welches dann entweder in Wohnung A oder B steht. Aber man kann sich nicht in Wohnung A und B zusammen einwählen, und hat geschweige den schon garnicht das selbe Netzwerk.

Für eine LAN Verbindung braucht man mindestens 4 Adern für ( 10 und vll 100Mbit) oder 8 für Gbit.

DLAN könntest du vll eine Verbindung bekommen. aber schnell wird es nicht. Da du über 2 Sicherungskästen gehst. die dann ja irgendwo von der Selben Leitung weggehen.

Ich würde da eher den Weg über die Eigentümerversammlung gehen. Und dein Anliegen vortragen. Entweder muss geprüft werden ob im Haus vll Leerrohre liegen, wodrin mal zb ein Cat7 Kabel durchziehen kann. Oder man klärt ab ob man irgendwie das Kabel neu gelegt bekommt. Natürlich alles auf deine Kosten dann.

Ich hab zb in meiner Wohnung ( Dachgeschoss ) im Sicherungskasten ein großes Leerrohr , wo ich selbst nicht weiss wo es hingeht, aber vermute das es im Keller irgendwo raus kommt.
Je älter das Haus desto geringer ist aber die Chance so Rohre liegen zu haben ^^

Ottonormal-Wlan würde ich vergessen über die Entfernung. Außer du nimmst Starke Industrie/Gewerbe-Sender als Basis.


----------



## rabe08 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerk für zwei Wohnungen im selben Haus*



Malc0m schrieb:


> Ich würde da eher den Weg über die Eigentümerversammlung gehen. Und dein Anliegen vortragen. Entweder muss geprüft werden ob im Haus vll Leerrohre liegen, wodrin mal zb ein Cat7 Kabel durchziehen kann. Oder man klärt ab ob man irgendwie das Kabel neu gelegt bekommt. Natürlich alles auf deine Kosten dann.
> 
> Ich hab zb in meiner Wohnung ( Dachgeschoss ) im Sicherungskasten ein großes Leerrohr , wo ich selbst nicht weiss wo es hingeht, aber vermute das es im Keller irgendwo raus kommt.
> Je älter das Haus desto geringer ist aber die Chance so Rohre liegen zu haben



War auch meine erste Idee. Such mal Leerrohre, die müssen auch nicht unbedingt leer sein . Irgendwo muss ja der Strom in den 5. Stock kommen. btw., gibt im oder auf dem Dach noch alte Antennen und Verteiler? Da muss auch irgendwie Strom hingekommen sein. Und das Treppenhaus ist wohl auch beleuchtet. Gibt es einen Haus- und Hofelektriker? Herausfinden, den fragen.

edit: kurz noch zur Ergänzung:

- um in ein vorhandenes Leerrohr ein Kabel einzuziehen, musst die nicht erst die Eigentümer-Gemeinschaft fragen
- kurz noch nach zum Thema TV:  ich weiß nicht, welcher Jahrgang das Haus ist. Aber wenn es noch Reste der Antennenanlage am oder auf dem Dach gibt, müssen ja Kabel von dort in die Wohnungen gehen. idR wurden die irgendwann mal abgeschnitten. Wenn sowas da ist und du es findest, kannst Du mit diesem Antennenkabel vielleicht ein Cat-Kabel durchziehen. Runter kommst Du vom Dach immer mit dem Kabel.


----------



## Jierdan (8. März 2016)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerk für zwei Wohnungen im selben Haus*

Ich habe jetzt vorhin ein Devolo 500+ erstanden, damit funktioniert das halbwegs. Wenn die Verbindung steht ist sie schnell, Ping ist mehr als ok (<50 nach google). Allerdings bricht sie manchmal unvermittelt ab, vielleicht wenn jemand größere Verbraucher anschaltet oder so. Ich denke, fürs erste kann ich damit leben. Danke für alle Tips und Hinweise! : )


----------

